# Chelapati Electrical Power Texts, and free lecture websites



## Aerofrank (Jun 21, 2010)

For your imformation:

Chelapati has a website in which you can register for the upcoming Electrical Power PE exam online via distance learning. There are 10 sessions (3 hrs each). You can register to take all ten sessions, or select to take an individual session separately, depending what subject matter you need to review more. Now: You may purchase the Chelapati Electrical Power PE manual (Volume one), and the Chelapati Volume 2, Section sixth manual (This is a portion of his volume 2 Electrical manual). You don't have to be registered in his review course to purchase these items, nor do you have to purchase the complete volume 2 manual. The website is http://www.irvine-institute.org.

Just follow the proms on this website. The rest is self-explanatory. I'm using the Chelapati manuals as study material, for the upcoming PE Power exam. Many of you have expressed where you can obtain the Chelapati material for the exam.

Now: There are some free lecture websites that have undergraduate/graduate subject matter on Electrical Engineering, you might want to explore. Note the lectures are free and cover everthing from Power Systems Analysis, Electrical Circuits, Power Electronics etc. Generally subject areas you've probably covered in you undergraduate work. Might be overkill for the exam, but good for reviewing concepts and taking notes. The websites are: http://nptel.iitm.ac.in and http://www.learnerstv.com. I hope this information helps many of you in preparing for the Power exam. Good luck everyone.

AeroFrank


----------



## arklugow (Jul 9, 2010)

Just an FYI: I wanted to take the Irvine Institue PE refresher class, but as of last year it was not an accredited program. Sooo...if I took it, my company would not reimburse for the tuition fees. It sounds like a great course, but this might be something to consider if anyone's company has the same tuition reimbursement policies.


----------



## Tammy-IIT (Jul 9, 2010)

arklugow said:


> Just an FYI: I wanted to take the Irvine Institue PE refresher class, but as of last year it was not an accredited program. Sooo...if I took it, my company would not reimburse for the tuition fees. It sounds like a great course, but this might be something to consider if anyone's company has the same tuition reimbursement policies.


Hello,

I read so many people here took exam a few times and did not pass. In this economy, people try to keep the job or get the advancement in position, so most of us try to get more education and certificates. It is an investment for one's future. If the company do not reimburse the amount of the classes and books, you can use the knowledge to negotiate for pay raise.

One can choose to study blindly without guide line and pay for each exam over and over, or simply take the course which has gauranteed pass. Most of the students who took seminars at IIT pass the first time.

Tammy


----------

